# Mountain Bike nearly came out



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2012)

Had planned to go out last weekend but was very frosty. Roads & paths not to good !  Love the summer !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel a bit like that running - hate slippery! Spring is my favourite season


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2012)

We must be getting old !  Roll on summer !!


----------

